# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νεος Απο Κορωπι

## davarisx

καλημερα σε ολους.δεν ειναι πολλες μερες που εμαθα για το awmn.θα ηθελα να μαθω τα εξης...μενω στο κορωπι και ειμαι στο ψηλοτερο σημειο του περιπου.πως θα μπορεσω να συνδεθω με αλλα παιδια?μπορει καποιος απο την περιοχη μου να με κατατοπισει λιγακι?τι χρειαζομαι και τι πλεονεκτηματα εχω απο μια απλη συνδεση στο ιντερνετ?ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, 

Κάνε καταχώρηση της θέσης σου στο wind.awmn.net και δημοσίευσε το node id σου. Επικοινώνησε με τους ενεργούς κόμβους της ευρύτερης περιοχής σου, δημοσίευσε εδώ φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις και είναι σίγουρο οτι όλο και κάποιος από τους ενεργούς κομβούχους της περιοχής θα ενδιαφερθεί και θα σε βοηθήσει στα παρακάτω βήματά σου στο awmn. Αν είσαι κοντά στην περιοχή της Αγ. Μαρίνας, είναι σίγουρο οτι ο mikemtb θα έρθει τρέχοντας μόλις του στείλεις ένα pm μέσω του forum.  ::

----------


## RpMz

http://eastattica.dyndns.org

Θα βρείς πληροφορίες σχετικά με τους κόμβους τις Ανατολικής-ΝοτιοΑνατολικής Αττικής...

Άντε μήπως μπορέσουμε και συνδέσουμε κ το Κορωπί μιας και μας έχει διαφύγει τόσο καιρό...

Κάνε ένα register στο wind.awmn.net όπως σου είπε ο dti για να δουμε που είσαι...

----------


## kakis

Πρίν κάνεις οτιδήποτε διάβασε αυτό:http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/.../PlugMeIn2.pdf

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλωσήλθες, 
> Αν είσαι κοντά στην περιοχή της Αγ. Μαρίνας, είναι σίγουρο οτι ο mikemtb θα έρθει τρέχοντας μόλις του στείλεις ένα pm μέσω του forum.


  ::  
δαμιανε, εχω βρει περασμα, αλλα δεν εχω βρει τα καταλληλα ατομα να μιλησουμε ακομα... λογω διακοπων... βλεπε 13142 
καλόοοο ?? (κουτακι με ενα 532μεσα και 2 cm9). 
ε ρε λεφτα που εχουμε δωσει....  ::

----------


## davarisx

οποιος παντος ειναι απο κορωπι-παιανια-μαρκοπουλο και θελει ας ερθει σε επαφη μαζι μου στο [email protected]

----------


## RpMz

Τι NodeID εχεις?

Επείσης δές και τα παραπάνω post τι έχουμε γράψει, δεν κάνει κακό  ::

----------


## mikemtb

που ειναι αυτος βρε παιδια... τον καταπιε η γη...

----------

